# Who can I put on Social Media from Wedding



## vadim2200 (Sep 19, 2016)

I recently did my first wedding and on next day I put pictures on Facebook of the couple and tagged them.  I also put one tagged picture of "Bridesmaid" where she was giving a toast and she replied right away to take her picture down since she didn't like her self.  
So my question can I put a picture of Wedding Couple being a primary subject in the photo and guests and bridesmaids in the background, and if someone from guests tells me to take it down can I refuse since wedding couple doesn't mind this picture or even likes it?
Or as long as I don't tag anyone except of Wedding Couple I am good?


----------



## tirediron (Sep 19, 2016)

There are two questions here:  One is whose images can you post _legally_ and the other, whose images can you post _ethically_.  Assuming you're in the US or Canada, then legally you can probably (subject to the terms of your contract) post pretty much any image from the event.  Ethically however, it's a different story.  I always wait until clients have chosen the images they like from a set before posting them anywhere, and in the case of a wedding or similar event, where you have one person, distinct from the crowd, I would suggest asking their permission, or at least that of the bride & groom.  One thing I learned long ago was that the images I like from a set, and those the client likes are often (usually?) very different.


----------



## vintagesnaps (Sep 19, 2016)

Did you get permission to use the photos in a way that seems to be you promoting your business? What's in your contract with the client regarding usage?

Did you put the photos on social media before you provided your client with the photos?? Seems like the priority should be providing the contracted photos to the client so they could see them first.


----------



## vadim2200 (Sep 19, 2016)

The client told me to put some images (any that looked good to me) right away during our photoshoot, I told them that they are in raw and I didn't have any means with out my laptop to do it, only the following day


----------



## vintagesnaps (Sep 19, 2016)

Did you get that in writing? it needed to be discussed and put in a contract. You said photoshoot, I thought this was for a wedding. Either way, discuss it prior and get it in writing - that's done to avoid disagreements, then it's possible to refer back to what was agreed on.


----------



## vadim2200 (Sep 19, 2016)

vintagesnaps said:


> Did you get that in writing? it needed to be discussed and put in a contract. You said photoshoot, I thought this was for a wedding. Either way, discuss it prior and get it in writing - that's done to avoid disagreements, then it's possible to refer back to what was agreed on.


Ok, thanks for your advice will defiantly get it in writing.  Thanks


----------



## ClickAddict (Sep 19, 2016)

(Canada/US) - Legally, even without it being stipulated in a contract, unless the photos are of an intimate nature, they can be used on social media posting from your personal or business page as portfolio work.  Ethically, like said above it's best to ask/warn clients of your intent.  As long as the buyers (Bride and groom in your case) are ok with the photos or the person who may be main subject in the photo in question are ok, then you're good.  if you post a photo of the whole bridal party, the bride and groom love it, but one bridesmaid happen to be sneezing at the time and is making a wild looking face.  If she wants it down, ask her (very politely) to contact the bride and groom as they are the customers and should be making the decision.


----------



## vadim2200 (Sep 19, 2016)

Thank you very much, this is exactly what I wanted to know


----------



## KmH (Sep 20, 2016)

The OP's profile has no location info.

The following applies in the USA.

Posting images to a Facebook page, personal or a business page used for self-promtion, would be an editorial use, not a commercial use.

Professional photographers are allowed to use images with people in them for self-promotion without the permission of the people in the photographs, because that is not considered a commercial use.
A Digital Photographer's Guide to Model Releases: Making the Best Business Decisions with Your Photos of People, Places and Things See pages 126 to 128

My contract let my clients know they were getting discounted prices as compensation for allowing me to use their likeness in my self-promotional/self-advertising materials and potentially for other commercial uses. The discount on my prices was substantial, and clients had to initial that clause (in effect a legal, valid model release) indicating they were fully aware they were giving me permission to use their likenesses for my benefit.
My clients had the option to opt out of that clause as long as they were willing to forgo the discount.


----------

